# Seroma after surgery, a few questions



## micajones07 (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's a little background: Levi had this abscess for a few months that was sterile, but kept growing and got to be about baseball size. So finally we decided to just go the most proactive route with surgery to remove it. His surgery was last wednesday and went well. The incision was fairly long, about 6 inches and right across his lower neck area. 

Sunday it started bleeding, we put gauze on it and wrapped it up. Monday I took him in thinking he had just opened a stitch or something. The Vet told me he developed a seroma, pocket of fluid that occurs after surgeries. They drained about 15 cc's of blood and fluid, I brought him home, and the next day it started draining again. The vet told me if that happens I can help "milk" it out and use heat compresses as well. So I did and have been, that's the last time it drained on it's own, and is filling up again. 

The vet recommended putting in a Pinrose (sp?) drain and just letting it drain out for about a week, and that should be the end of it. 

I'm just wondering if there is anything else I can do without having to go this route, or if there is something else that can be done. I'm just sooo frustrated that we ended up spending the money to have it removed and are still having complications, i just wanted all this to be done! 

And is there a reason this happened? My vet told me that this happens to only about 10-15% of animals after surgery, but didn't really explain why it happened. 

Sorry that was long, so thank you for getting this far if you did.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't had this happen with my animals, but I had my thyroid removed 8 or so years ago and had one of these on one side of my neck. the goiter was quite large so they had to cut almost from ear to ear and only one side developed a lump.

The surgically resident thought it should be removed surgically, but the more experienced surgeon told me it would eventually burst, drain and go away. It did, so I don't know what to recommend to you if Levi's is recurring. 
I think heat packs might help it burst and drain again. Inserting a drain would probably really help too though. Seems like they should have a warranty doesn't it??????

It never hurt if that makes you feel better. It did really freak my husband out when it started draining since he thought I had popped a stitch.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I got one of these after my 2nd c-section. They didn't put a tube in, but my husband had to pack it twice a day to let it drain so it wouldn't close, just to burst and re-open later. I imagine it's the same way with animals. If it were me, I would get the tube even thought I know it's a pain. Sorry he's having this complication.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*This happened after surgery to my first golden*

My vet told me the body fills the void left by Levi's abcess. It does slow healing down. We drained my girl 2 or 3 times before we got ahead of it. It took about 4 weeks till I felt confident about the healing. He'll get better. The drain might speed things up. My vet didn't charge for going back to drain the site. Levi will be ok. It will just take a week or two longer to heal. BTW He is a cutie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up. Hope things go well in his recovery.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I went through this with Maddie when she have surgery in her neck area last winter. We went with putting in the drain, as it kept filling up, and putting a pressure compress on it wasn't an option because of it being in the neck area. I hated the drain, but Mad didn't seem to notice or care. After about 5 days, drain came out and all healed well.

The vet did not charge us for anything after the original surgery except for a few days worth of antibiotics when the drain was in.


Good luck, I hope Levi is well on the way to recovery soon. Levi is very cute!


----------



## micajones07 (Apr 1, 2008)

*****Update****


Well, I had scheduled an appointment last week for today to have the Vet check it out again and probably put the drain in. However, they called and had to cancel the appointment because his Vet is sick. Anyway it's ok because it really looks like it's gone down A LOT, so I feel like I would rather wait a little longer to see, cuz if it goes down on its own that would be great!

SO thank you for your replies and advice. I'll update again if anything changes!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear that Levi is doing better. Fingers crossed that it continues to heal on its own.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope it goes away on it's own. That would be much easier on Levi than a drain. Paws and fingers crossed for your boy.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I hope it heals on it's own. What apain in the back side this has been for you and your beaufiful "fur kid,"


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad to hear Levi is doing better. Hope he continues to heal.


----------

